# Can someone make me a signature



## 109ROAMING (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Can someone please make me a signature 

possibly outta this?if its not copyright or anything






I've tried playing round with photoshop but it's more complicated than level 2 physics

Thanks in advance


----------



## Heinz (Sep 9, 2008)

Heres one I just did quick. No doubt Wojtek will have something special or Marcel  

Cheers


----------



## Marcel (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice one, Alex, I like the fonts  I'll try something when I get home.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks mate

I look forward to seeing yours


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll give something a go this afternoon as well.

EDIT 1: First one, will try and run off some more later (got more fonts and effects on my other computer).


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

Nice attempts to the siggy.I like them all.  .
Here is my project.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the focussing on the one 109 Wojtek.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice one Wurger.

Some more:


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice ones Gnomey.

Red letters OK, here you are...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice one's Wurger. I like the 3rd one on #9.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess I don't have to chime in anymore, you guys are doing great. I liked Wojtek's first one, Alex's version is nice as it looks like there's snow on top of the text and I like Gnomey's last one. Maybe te text on that one could be made less blurred.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Wojtek:

I like the #4 in your post #9, except the one in 109 looks like a 
seven [to me]. They all look great !

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2008)

THX for all.

This font set the pattern as "1" in that way.The number "seven" looks different.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Thanks guys

Thorlifter I agree I like Wurger's third one down , the Blur effect is awesome

Also like the writing on Heinz's ,The white on red looks like snow , really suits the picture

Gnomey I think your best one is the third one or first one , hard to decide

Can you guys possibly redo them with black writing?

Thank you ,really appreciate this


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2008)

Black writing..What do you mean?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

Instead of red letters do black.
Not sure it would work as well though because of the background.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 10, 2008)

Use a black gradient fill instead of Red... Then I'd think about a patchy solid white highlight around the letters to keep with the luft feel....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2008)

A agree with Gnomye the black colour is not a good choice.The whole background is dark and the nick with black paint can be less visible.And I agree with Crunch on the black with white outline but not always the mix can go together.Here some attempts in the main size and these resized ready to use.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

Black Text


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice job Gnomey. But like you said the black colour is so-so.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2008)

I think your 3rd attempt in post 18 gives it a metallic look, which would fit in with the screws, making it a metal plate or something. So maybe a metal like look would be better (maybe with little nails)?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2008)

Interesting idea Marcel .


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 10, 2008)

you guys are right , looks a little overpowering








Wurger I like these ones can you see the difference in blurness on the plane itself?

are you able to combine the bottom one's writing and the top one's picture?

sorry if this is hard to understand

Gnomey I agree with Marcel your third one is your best Il be kepping that for future use if that's ok

Thanks again


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2008)

No problem.Here you are....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks hepas Wurger , really appriciate the time you've spent on them

Thanks also Heinz and Gnomey will be keeping yours for future use

Thanks again!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 11, 2008)

Great work Wojtek!
Looks great 109 enjoy.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm happy you like the siggy.Enjoy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2008)

Glad you liked them 109.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 11, 2008)

??


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome Crunch

Thanks guys


----------



## Gman (Sep 20, 2008)

I saw this thread while looking into the "How To" for posting one myself, and thought that I might throw in my own simple two cents worth. I think that Germany and gothic script go hand in hand, don't you? You have probably made your decision by now, I am sure. Anyway, here is my own simple no frills take on your pic and my script:


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 22, 2008)

lol it might be a lil late but here a quickie i did enjoy


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2008)

Also looking nice...A good work Doubl3Ac3.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

All good Gman and Doubl3Ac3

All going to go in my pictures for future use

So thanks for the effort!

P.S love your siggy Doubl3Ac3!


----------

